
Iambic Keying – Debunking the Myth [pdf] - pmoriarty
http://morsex.com/pubs/iambicmyth.pdf
======
sverige
TLDR; The efficiency gains from using true iambic keying are overstated. In
addition, at rates above 30 wpm it is very difficult to actually use a true
iambic method, so it's better to quit trying and use a non-iambic method.

I find this to be very timely, since I'm currently studying to upgrade from
General to Extra and also planning to finally master Morse code. (By "master,"
I mean get to the skill level my dad demonstrated.) I learned to send on a
straight key and never graduated to a bug, let alone an iambic paddle. I
haven't used Morse code for almost three decades now, so I will be relearning
how to send it. I never got much faster than about 15 wpm previously.

My dad could send and receive Morse code at around 70 - 80 wpm. He used a two-
paddle iambic keyer very skilfully, but I have no idea whether he actually
"squeezed" on letters like F, and he's gone now so I can't ask. I'll have to
start practicing again to figure out what works best.

Also, updated link to Chuck K7QO's article:
[http://k7qo.net/sending.pdf](http://k7qo.net/sending.pdf)

~~~
lightlyused
Sending with iambic keying is difficult if you have a crappy set of paddles.
There is a surprising number of people producing paddles, so get yourself a
good set. In other words, not Bencher.

~~~
sverige
Good to know. I have inherited a couple of paddles from my dad, including
(IIRC) one made by Vibroplex. I'll be digging those out of the box soon.

------
daphreak
Unrelated but this article is a diamond in the rough for hams. I have to
applaud the fairly concise writing style and actual use of math.

I've recently gotten in to amateur radio and it has been exhausting reading
the wordy and anecdotal treaties of many "expert" hams on various topics. Not
only are the works filled with jargon, but most posts start out with a tenuous
link to actual science/technology and then immediately dive into very specific
anecdotal experience.

I'm interested in finding better sources of info so if you or your club have
good technical pieces on the web please let me know.

------
kiscica
_iambic keying is clever, and fun, but of very little practical value._

True. Also, _amateur radio_ is clever, and fun, but of very little practical
value. I've been a ham for almost 30 years. I like to compare it to sailing.
If your goal is to get some place fast, you should choose just about any other
conveyance besides a sailboat. Messing about with radios is loads of fun, but
practicality is rarely a major consideration.

